# First slingshot hunt



## 2gb (Jan 4, 2021)

Today I caught pigeons and ducks in the river with a slingshot I bought. Both of them shot and hit the head. I plan to take it home to cook and eat.
Your speech may be weird because you used a translator.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

We don't need no estinkin' translators, we're bonafide slingshooters! We speak the same language: "THWACK!"

You THWACKED! them, now enjoy your meal.  NOTICE: May taste like chicken

THWACK!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

2gb said:


> Today I caught pigeons and ducks in the river with a slingshot I bought. Both of them shot and hit the head. I plan to take it home to cook and eat.
> Your speech may be weird because you used a translator.


 Congratulations & Welcome


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. Where are posting from? Thwak is right - we all speak the same language here - slingshots!

Looking forward to reading about more of your slingshot adventures - regardless of what language you chose to post in.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

sounds like you nailed um...welcome to the forum


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, congrats, let us know how they taste.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice shootin'. Slingshot? Ammo used?

Rich


----------

